# How many uses out of 16 ounce bottles?



## iPhoto17 (Jul 31, 2013)

I got curious and started looking online for price points on building my own darkroom since theres no camera stores that develop near me (unless I want to go to a drug store). I saw 16 ounce bottles of developer, fixer and stop bath, how many uses can you get out of these?


----------



## Light Guru (Jul 31, 2013)

Depends on the type of developer, how much you  dilute it for use, the size of film etc.


----------



## dxqcanada (Jul 31, 2013)

Example ... a 16oz bottle of Rodinal could last you many years if used at 1+500
- Rodinal / ADONAL -


----------



## compur (Jul 31, 2013)

It varies. Manufacturers state this information in their product data sheets.  For example, some developers are "one-shot" (single use only) and some can be reused. Some are one-shot at certain dilutions and reusable at others.  

One developer that is famous for being very reusable and having long life after mixing is Diafine.


----------



## timor (Aug 1, 2013)

iPhoto17 said:


> I got curious and started looking online for price points on building my own darkroom since theres no camera stores that develop near me (unless I want to go to a drug store). I saw 16 ounce bottles of developer, fixer and stop bath, how many uses can you get out of these?


Hi. You don't need to build a darkroom to develop own film. Darkroom is for wet printing of silver halide photographic papers, so, unless you plan this... Do you have the necessary equipment for film developing already at your disposal ? Tank, good thermometer, some measuring vessels ? Do you have some space you can seal from the light for couple of minutes for the purpose of loading the film into tank ? If not maybe you need  a "change bag" , something like that:
Photoflex Film Changing Room (25 x 22 x 15")AC-CROO1 B&H
This seems to be the best model for loading film into reel and developing tank.
From chemicals you will need only developer and fixer, for stop bath you can use vinegar, for wetting agent weak solution of dishwashing detergent (you have to practice how strong, usually 1 drop per litre is good depends on the water).
If you be using D76 - 1 gal pack  is $5.18. That will give you 2 gal of working solution that will give you 24 rolls of 35 mm film developed.
1 gal pack of Kodak fixer is $5.09, that will fix much, much more than 24 rolls.
Now this developer:
Rollei/AGFA Compard R09 One Shot Black and White Film9725 B&H
used in 1:50 concentration will give you 83 rolls of 35mm film developed. You will need a syringe for this one.
This one doesn't come in small bottles anymore, now is 1 litre
Kodak Professional HC-110 Developer5010541 B&H Photo Video
I am using it with the same ratio like R09 (160 uses) and last me almost a year. This would be the best for you as it's (concentrate) shelf live in open bottle is incredible (more than year).
I wouldn't worry about chemical prices, that's nothing, prices of film are going up in America, you may want to check this out:
Ultrafine Xtreme Black & White Film ISO 100 - Ultrafine Xtreme Black & White Film
I am using this film and it is just normal, no nasty surprises film. All signs are saying it is a Harman Technology film, or Kentmere 100 or Ilford Pan 100. And price is hard to beat, however Freestyle has good deal on FOMA and the best price for Kodak TX disguised as Arista Premium 400. 
Put your cameras in good use, good luck.


----------



## bsinmich (Aug 2, 2013)

I have had my darkroom since 1952 and never bought any dark brown bottles.  I use old gallon cider jugs, 16 oz. pop bottles, 1 & 2 quart bottles.  They are always left iin the darkroom so light is not a  problem.  I use my Brother label maker to mark each one.  I leave a piece of masking tape to write the mix date on each bottle and that works  easy and cheap.  Many years back FR used to sell their chemicals in brown bottles.  I  have a couple of  those yet.


----------



## iPhoto17 (Aug 2, 2013)

The only dark room experience i have is back in high school when we DID use silver halide photo paper. I would still need an enlarger and a couple tubs to set up for the developer and stop bath, i dont really have room since i moved into this small townhouse


----------

